# Best place to buy reloading equipment?



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

My dad is looking to buy a new RCBS Rockchucker press, where's the best place to buy, who's got the best price? What site do yall use to buy your reloading equipment/supplies? Thanks.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Google "RCBS rockchucker press" and start looking. There will almost always be someone who has that as their current "loss leader."

As a starter you might try natchez shooters supply.

THE JAMMER


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I like Midway, great customer service if you have any problems with the products.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I sell the new Rockchucker Supreme for $130 plus tax. My rifle and pistol primers are $28/1000.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

[QUOTEdealing.=Lezz Go;3243069]I sell the new Rockchucker Supreme for $130 plus tax. My rifle started and pistol primers are $28/1000.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I forgot you started dealing. Woulda suggested if I'd a remembered.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

No worries. Thanks!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

He_ _ yeah. Let's keep it in house with lezzgo. Do you carry VV, varget, stuff like that.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> He_ _ yeah. Let's keep it in house with lezzgo. Do you carry VV, varget, stuff like that.


Yep. I have the 1 and 8lb containers of *Varget* in stock.

Also stocking Trail Boss, HS-6, Unique, Bullseye, BLC-2, Benchmark, Clays, Claydot, Promo, and Red Dot to name a few.

Thanks!


----------



## bspeckchaser (Jun 4, 2005)

*H 4831 SC*

Do you have H 4831sc in 8# jugs ~ and if Yes, how much?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

H 4831sc would be $139 + tax for the 8 pound jug. I have a powder order coming in Friday. I can have one added if you like. 

I have the 8# jugs of Varget for $138. Just FYI


----------



## bspeckchaser (Jun 4, 2005)

*H 4831sc*

Yes, please order one 8# jug. You can contact me at (281) 798-0955 and I will discuss how to get it from you.
Thanks,
BB in Katy


----------



## jm3971 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a Rockchucker Supreme Kit for sell with a rcbs digital scale , rcbs digital caliper ,rcbs all in one case trimming machine 2 sets of dies , a couple of bottles of powder , 3 reloading manuals, all was purchased late last year ( 2010 ) .


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Lezzgo,

How much for the RCBS "The Grand" in 20 ga? I will probably be in the market for one in the near future. Thanks, Steven


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

jm3971 said:


> I have a Rockchucker Supreme Kit for sell with a rcbs digital scale , rcbs digital caliper ,rcbs all in one case trimming machine 2 sets of dies , a couple of bottles of powder , 3 reloading manuals, all was purchased late last year ( 2010 ) .


PM SENT


----------

